# Sugerencia: evitar publicar cosas en formato privativo



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

Últimamente, he visto que muchos compañeros de Foros de Electrónica publican cosas comprimidas con RAR. Pero, hay un problema con este formato. ¿Por que digo esto? Porque RAR es un formato privativo, y por consiguiente, el programa usado para descomprimir los archivos comprimidos con el también, ya que no hay ninguna alternativa práctica al RAR "oficial" (Freerar no descomprime la mayoría de los RAR).
Por un lado, esto obliga al miembro de Foros de Electrónica que desee abrir un archivo comprimido con este algoritmo, a instalar software privativo en su sistema, y por otro, hay muchas alternativas libres y gratuitas que presentan funcionalidades similares.
No creo que alguien vaya a comprar una licencia solo para descargar un esquema, o algo por el estilo. Por lo tanto, creo que esto también puede restringir la accesibilidad a ciertos usuarios que no pueden o quieren comprar una licencia de dicho programa. O peor, (echándole un poco de imaginación) también puede inducir indirectamente a violar "derechos de autor".
En fin, (por lo menos en este momento) cada uno es libre de publicar algo en el formato que desee, pero especialmente a los que piden ayuda, les sugiero que si comprimen lo hagan en formatos con alternativas libres como ZIP, para que todos podamos ayudarles.
Me gustaría compararlo con cierta discusión sobre el lenguaje de los mensajes. Si un moderador no puede entender un mensaje, no puede moderarlo. Si no puede descomprimirlo, tampoco.
Solo es una recomendación, empezar a alentar el cambio gradual hacia formatos mas libres y accesibles. No solo aplica al RAR, por supuesto, pero hago mención de este por ser el que mas he notado últimamente, y por ser el que mas restringe. Un .doc se puede abrir con Open Oficce, por ejemplo, pero al RAR no hay alternativas. También hay casos que creo son totalmente aceptables, como por ejemplo en caso de simulaciones, ya que en ese caso estas son irreproducibles fuera del software simulador del que provienen. Eso si, siempre es altamente recomendable incluir una imagen del circuito.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Ago 7, 2009)

siempre que comprimo algo, lo hago utilizando Winrar, eso es correcto? o mejor dicho "aceptado"?

otra cosa que no nombraste daniel, (PERDON; LO HABIAS MENCIONADO Y NO ME DI CUENTA, SE ME PASO)

son los formatos de los esquemas, circuitos electro/electronicos,

ya que siempre se adjuntan archivos en multisim (¿?), proteus, etc, programas o mejor dicho, software que no todos tenemos.

estaria bueno, que "se impusiera" una norma o algo para que cuando se desee adjuntar un esquema, 
se haga "en formato imagen", ya qeu todos tenemos paint, visor de imagenes o el que sea.

me parece a mi, no se,

a vos que te parece?


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

Es correcto, pero lo que yo sugiero es que lo comprimas en .zip en de vez de .rar.


----------



## alexus (Ago 7, 2009)

se puede con winrar?

y de los circuitos que me decis? esta bien lo que mencione?


----------



## Vick (Ago 7, 2009)

Creo que no es tan grave usar formatos comprimidos como zip o rar, hay multitud de alternativas gratuitas que pueden crear y descomprimir perfectamente esos archivos, para muestra:

http://www.softonic.com/windows/compresores-multiformato-gratis-nota

Todos gratuitos y manejan los archivos zip y rar, yo he usado los primeros dos y relamente descomprimen perfectamente cualquier zip o rar...


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

En cuanto a las simulaciones, creo que es correcto publicarlas. También creo que es mejor utilizar programas libres, pero si hicimos determinado circuito en determinado simulador no hay ningún problema en publicarlo en ese formato. Es decir, creo que el no incluirlos no aporta nada. Pero en cambio, comprimir cualquier esquema (o incluso simulación) en uno de estos formatos privativos, creo que no tiene sentido, ya que no aporta nada y hay muchas alternativas libres.
En cuanto al Winrar, estoy seguro de que permite comprimir en zip. Para este formato, si hay alternativas libres para descomprimir (o comprimir), y, por lo tanto, cualquiera pude usarlos sin instalar S.P..


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 7, 2009)

Hola

Los que usamos Gnu/Linux podemos descomprimir los .rar y los .zip con aplicaciones libres como unrar. En cuanto a las imágenes .jpg para las fotos y .png para las imágenes estaría bien. Los circuitos e imágenes generados por kicad (libre) puedes ser abiertos en ambos s.o

Sin embargo, debería estandarizarse los formatos para que sean compatibles con todos los sistemas operativos.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

Vick dijo:
			
		

> Creo que no es tan grave usar formatos comprimidos como zip o rar, hay multitud de alternativas gratuitas que pueden crear y descomprimir perfectamente esos archivos, para muestra:
> 
> http://www.softonic.com/windows/compresores-multiformato-gratis-nota
> 
> Todos gratuitos y manejan los archivos zip y rar, yo he usado los primeros dos y relamente descomprimen perfectamente cualquier zip o rar...


Eso si tienes Windows. Yo no solo me refiero al precio, si no también a la libertad.
*Si bien es cierto que 7-Zip puede descomprimir RAR*, esta parte del código NO es libre.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

W3B0NC1T0 dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Los que usamos Gnu/Linux podemos descomprimir los .rar y los .zip con aplicaciones libres como unrar.


El Unrar que se encuentra en el repositorio no-libre, es shareware, no libre (obviamente), y el unrar-free que si es libre, solo puede descomprimir RAR de versiones anteriores a la 3.0, es decir, viejas.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Yo no solo me refiero al precio, si no también a la libertad.
> *Si bien es cierto que 7-Zip puede descomprimir RAR*, esta parte del código NO es libre.



Ahí no entendí.
Tengo el 7zip y descomprime los .rar sin ningún problema.

Por favor, ¿podés desambiguar el término _libre_?

Y hasta donde lo usé, el 7zip abrió lo que le puse delante...

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2009)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con utilizar el formato .ZIP para comprimir los archivos que se compartan, ya que todas las herramientas de compresión/descompresión, libres o privativas, que existen pueden manejarlo sin ningun problema, y el propio WindowsXP y posteriores lo manejan en forma nativa; y por supuesto que Linux también lo hace.

Ahora...si vamos a encarar una discusión basada en la "libertad" del software, creo que vamos a perder el hilo de esta discusión a lo largo de tres millones de posts plagados de comentarios como "No se de que libertad hablan", "que me importa si igual me lo pirateo", y toda una sarta de tonteras que no van a conducir a nada. Las discusiones sobre la libertad del software siempre terminan con las posturas de los ayatolahs de la libertad y la piratería, y por lo general no llegan a nada.

Así que les pido que nos concentremos en la propuesta original, dejando de lado el termino "privativo" y concentrándonos en las reales facilidades que nos da el uso de formatos estándares, tales como el formato .ZIP

PD: Soy un ferviente usuario y defensor del software libre, y cuando trabajaba en el centro de computos de un gran organismo nacional, logré implementar una gran cantidad de soluciones usando software libre antes de que comenzara el BOOM actual. Demás está decir que no uso otra cosa que formatos estándares que me permiten interactuar con otras personas a lo largo y ancho del mundo, pero siempre intento conservar la coherencia de mi pensamiento y no entrar en discusiones como las de "libre" vs. "privativo", por que ya conozco mucha gente, y en especial usuarios de software libre, que se van de mambo y pretenden ser los poseedores de la verdad en este tema, negando toda opinión de quienes usan otro tipo de software.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 8, 2009)

Que pasa su yo comprimo en 7-zip pero un user quiere bajar lo que comprimí y le molesta y me manda al diablo así como varios users mas del foro. No le veo una buena idea, mas si queremos luchar con algo que ya está establecido. Aceptemoslo, .rar siempre va a estar presente en FE.

Yo por mi parte, comprimire en 7-zip y hay de aquel que me reclame algo. 

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 8, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quizás esto lo aclare: Licencia de 7zip. Leer la parte de "unRAR restriction". Básicamente, dice que la parte del programa que descomprime no se puede usar para crear un archivador compatible con RAR.
El ZIP se puede descomprimir de forma nativa en Windows y GNU/Linux. El RAR no. Es decir, no hay que instalar nada. A mi me parece totalmente correcto que alguien use software "privativo", pero también me parece bien  que se utilicen formatos que permitan una  mejor compatibilidad entre sistemas y una mejor accesibilidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Que pasa su yo comprimo en 7-zip pero un user quiere bajar lo que comprimí y le molesta y me manda al diablo así como varios users mas del foro. No le veo una buena idea, mas si queremos luchar con algo que ya está establecido. Aceptemoslo, .rar siempre va a estar presente en FE.
> 
> Yo por mi parte, comprimire en 7-zip y hay de aquel que me reclame algo.



No te equivoques! 7zip es un formato de compresión, pero también es el nombre de un programa que maneja ese formato Y CUALQUIER OTRO para descomprimirlo, pero solo comprime en unos pocos formatos...y entre ellos el formato ZIP. Acá han pedido que se use el *formato ZIP* (el mismo que usa el WinZip, el PKZip y todos los *ZIP que andan por ahí) y que no se use el *formato RAR* por que es "privativo".

Mas allá de que sea privativo o nó, a quien no use la herramienta 7zip, que puede descomprimirlo y trabajarlo, no le queda otra que instalar la reverenda porquería del WinRAR que empieza con los carteles de que es una edición limitada y que salen cuando menos los necesitas...y que hagas click para registrarte y toda esa bola enfermante. Y no me digan que hay cracks por ahí, por que ya lo sé y no pienso siquiera en usarlos para crackear esa basura teniendo herramientas libres muy superiores, tales como el 7zip (el programa). Si yo no tuviera instalado el 7zip, no podría ver ninguno de los archivos que han posteado comprimidos en RAR, a menos que instalara el WinRAR....y en versión demo!...Que se lo guarden....

Si se subieran archivos en *formato ZIP*...CUALQUIER usuario podría acceder a su contenido, sin importar las herramientas o el sistema operativo, en cambio, subiéndolos en RAR....pues...lo que dije antes.

PD: No me vengan con que el RAR comprime más que el ZIP, por que el que diga eso...tiene la cabeza parada en 1980. Con la velocidad de las redes actuales, las capacidades de almacenamiento en HD y las velocidades de los procesadores...no hay excusa para preferir el RAR sobre el ZIP...

Será justicia...(JUA).

Saludos!


----------



## sfg88 (Ago 8, 2009)

Abrir un archivo ZIP se volvió un estándar desde la aparición de Windows XP, y muchos usuarios se han adaptado a su uso. ¿Pero es el formato ZIP el mejor que hay? Tal vez lo sea por su disponibilidad, pero no tanto por su eficiencia. Hay alternativas con mayor compresión, y que al contrario que algunas utilidades dedicadas al formato ZIP (WinZIP, sin ir más lejos), son gratis. Una de ellas es 7-Zip.

Además de tener su propio formato con la extensión .7z, 7-Zip es compatible con la gran mayoría de formatos de compresión, incluidos el ZIP estándar, y el RAR (sólo en descompresión). 

Tambien para Linux y otros SO:

http://www.7-zip.org/download.html

Me imagino que si alguien pago su licencia para tener el Winrar entonces lo hizo porque va a comprimir en formato .rar (sino seria dinero envano) porque cree que su compresion es mas optima y mejorada, ademas de que eso ayuda a quitarle unos segundos menos a la espera a la hora de subir un archivo.

Claro que este post no es mas que una sugerencia, para lidiar con el .rar instalar una rato el 7-zip ademas de que es muy liviano tambien es una sugerencia, a menos que creas que todos los usuarios que usan el formato .rar tengan su copia crackeada del Winrar, talvez a ellos les llegue mejor usar alternativas gratuitas no especificamente siempre libres.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola.
Prueba esto.

Zipeg: Alternativa gratis a WinZip/WinRar

http://www.zona-net.com/compresores/descargar-zipeg

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sfg88 (Ago 8, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> PD: No me vengan con que el RAR comprime más que el ZIP, por que el que diga eso...tiene la cabeza parada en 1980. Con la velocidad de las redes actuales, las capacidades de almacenamiento en HD y las velocidades de los procesadores...no hay excusa para preferir el RAR sobre el ZIP...



Supongo que eso va para los que tienen velocidad de conexion de 1 Mb, HD de 1 Tera, procesadores Core 2 Duo, etc.

Yo tengo que conformarme con 128 kbps, 80 GB de HD, procesador celeron de 2.8 Ghz y 512 MB de ram.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 8, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entendí mucho de lo escribistes pero me agrado la idea de que te agrade el 7-zip. Además, este comprime en Zip así que caso resuelto.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2009)

sfg88 dijo:
			
		

> Supongo que eso va para los que tienen velocidad de conexion de 1 Mb, HD de 1 Tera, procesadores Core 2 Duo, etc.
> Yo tengo que conformarme con 128 kbps, 80 GB de HD, procesador celeron de 2.8 Ghz y 512 MB de ram.



Hasta hace 15 días atrás, mi PC era un Pentiun II Celeron de 333MHz, HD de 8Gb y 5400 RPM y 256 MB de memoria RAM...una hermosa máquina de 1999   y si...tengo banda ancha de 1 Mega, pero te darás cuenta que si con esa máquina no tenía problemas de espacio en disco ni de velocidad para comprimir y descomprimir...mucho menos deberías tener vos con un Pentium IV, el doble de RAM y diez veces mas disco...

En fin...el problema no es el software...es el usuario.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 8, 2009)

Ezavalla, tenias un PII a 333Mhz?.

No lo puedo creer.

¿No tenias problemas?


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 8, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> siempre que comprimo algo, lo hago utilizando Winrar, eso es correcto? o mejor dicho "aceptado"?
> 
> *otra cosa que no nombraste daniel, (PERDON; LO HABIAS MENCIONADO Y NO ME DI CUENTA, SE ME PASO)
> 
> ...



Hola chicos, estoy totamente de acuerdo con alexus, aveces hay archivos que son simples circuitos sin el sistema de simular puesto en archivos de proteus, multisim y demas, no todos tenemos estos programas y asi no podriamos ayudar .
solo es una opinion para haber si los circuitos normales lo recreamos como imagen y asi lo vemos todos, si ya son simulados no.
un saludo chicos¡¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla, tenias un PII a 333Mhz?.
> No lo puedo creer.
> ¿No tenias problemas?



Nop...solo que ya andaba muy lento y swapeaba mucho cuando usaba el firefox. EL resto andaba perfecto....muy perfecto.
El tema es que me llevó mucho tiempo ajustar el software para ajustarlo a la máquina y que rindiera lo más posible, y solo lo conseguí con software libre o al menos gratuito, tal como: 7-Zip, Foxit, PDF Creator y varios otros, pero rindió los 10 años de uso   
Ah..el sistema operativo era un Windows 2000 original, muy tuneado para bajar la cantidad de recursos al mínimo, pero se actualizaba de Microsoft permanentemente...en fin...andaba muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 23, 2009)

La cosa va ser cuando empiecen los foristas en ver los archivos comprimidos con .zip
Dejemos ver cual es su reacción, pues hasta ahora sólo he visto adjuntos comprimidos en .rar
Ok. Algunos tenemos el Winzip, winrar y 7-Zip, es posible que la mayoría tenga alguno de estos programas.
No he visto a nadie que se queje por eso, a excepción de tacatomon.

Pero lo de adjuntar archivos de circuitos de simulador sí es privativo, no todos tenemos el que tu, o tu, usas; los demos de esos programas son muy limitados y no te dejan abrir muchas veces el archivo, solo aquellos que estan cargados con el.

Por eso es importante que los adjunten como imágen. Ésta postura si la apoyo, por que a mi me sucedió y tuve que decir "ahí muere", por suerte lo postearon en imagen posteriormente.

Dénle... Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 4, 2010)

Naaaa!

vamos me van a decir que nunca instalaron un programa con un simple Crack para que funcione al 100%???? 

El mejor programa es el WinRAR 3.80
Aparte el WinRAR además de descomprimir fácilmente el formato ZIP tambipen incluye otros formatos eficientes.

Aguante el RAR.
Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## jreyes (Mar 4, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con la postura original del post. Personalmente uso máquinas basadas en debian y el lío con los .rar puede ser mayúsculo (no soy experto en informática; sólo un simple usuario); sin embargo, no estoy de acuerdo con la postura de software libre vs software privativo ya que es un asunto que no viene al caso puesto  que lo que se busca es usar una herramienta estándar y los .rar no lo son.


Adiosín...!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

A mi con fedora (linux) me obligaron a instalar unrar, fuera de eso.. los abro OK


----------



## Tavo (Mar 4, 2010)

aguante RAR. lo mas común.

por algo todos comprimen los adjuntos en RAR-
No me gustaria cambiar de rar a zip.
Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Mar 4, 2010)

perdon no? pero quien va a comprar una licencia? jajajaj yo lo crakeo como todos lo programas que tengo, es solo colocar un numero de serie y listo, aparte el winzip o winrar con o sin licencia andan igual, solo que te aparece un cartel a cada rato que jode, pero es eso solo. acaso el Windows XP,Vista,7. que tienen todos los foreros es original? mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hasta hace 15 días atrás, mi PC era un Pentiun II Celeron de 333MHz, HD de 8Gb y 5400 RPM y 256 MB de memoria RAM...una hermosa máquina de 1999  y si...tengo banda ancha de 1 Mega, pero te darás cuenta que si con esa máquina no tenía problemas de espacio en disco ni de velocidad para comprimir y descomprimir...mucho menos deberías tener vos con un Pentium IV, el doble de RAM y diez veces mas disco...
> 
> En fin...el problema no es el software...es el usuario.
> 
> Saludos!


 
JAJAJAJA  *Ezavalla* hasta que me siente a cambiarle los capacitores inflados a mi máquina estoy usando una P II 333 con disco de 3 gigas 192 de ram (64 x 3) y le saqué el Millenium para instalarle un XP Leonic (chiquito , recortadito) . . . y anda un caño la "tontis" , el Opera le va bien , el 7-zip,  el TextMaker Viewer para los .doc, el Power Point viewer para los .pps, el Sumatra para los PDF, SomePdf para extraerle imágenes.

Yo que conocí procesadores de texto que funcionaban perfectamente y entraban en un diskette , odio los que miden 2 GIGAS :enfadado:

Voto por que los "PRIVATIVOS" (multisim , proteus, etc, etc.) que los que empiezan no disponen , también sean adjuntados en formatos de imagen 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> JAJAJAJA  *Ezavalla* hasta que me siente a cambiarle los capacitores inflados a mi máquina estoy usando una P II 333 con disco de 3 gigas 192 de ram (64 x 3) y le saqué el Millenium para instalarle un XP Leonic (chiquito , recortadito) . . . y anda un caño la "tontis" , el Opera le va bien , el 7-zip,  el TextMaker Viewer para los .doc, el Power Point viewer para los .pps, el Sumatra para los PDF, SomePdf para extraerle imágenes.



Viste que útiles son esas máquinas viejas cuando sabés que hacer para configurarlas como corresponde? La mía corre un Windows 2000 Professional, recontra-super-toqueteado a mano para bajar todas las cosa de Windows que te matan la PC (no le puse el XP por que esos que vienen serruchados por ahí les quitan cosas que en verdad son útiles).

A mi PC ahora la usa mi hija, aunque prefiere la netbook de mi esposa (que a mi me cuesta usarla por que no me caben los dedos en el teclado), pero anda tal cual la dejé...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

de maquina viejas ablando la mia
procesador via samuel 2
800 mhz
512 de memoria
disco de 10g y otro de 6g 
debian lenny 5 
nucleo 2.26-2-486-gustavo
kde 3.5 
y funciona bien ,se queda un poco si estoy grabando un cd ,escuchando musica con totem y navegando ,
pero fuera de eso es un caño ,
tenia xp bien tuneado y se taraba a cada rato mi pc
como dice ezevalla si estan bien configuradas responden bien estas maquinitas antiguas


----------



## electrodan (Mar 5, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con la postura original del post. Personalmente uso máquinas basadas en debian y el lío con los .rar puede ser mayúsculo (no soy experto en informática; sólo un simple usuario); sin embargo, no estoy de acuerdo con la postura de software libre vs software privativo ya que es un asunto que no viene al caso puesto  que lo que se busca es usar una herramienta estándar y los .rar no lo son.
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!


El tema es que no hay ningún reemplazo real libre para descomprimir RAR, y los que elijan por cuestiones éticas no utilizar software privativo se ven imposibilitados de descomprimir los archivos.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola.

Creo que se debería usar archivos .ZIP, ya que hay versiones de compresores de archivos gratis o libres de costo que menejan (abrir y comprimir) archivos .ZIP. Los que tienen WinRar tienen la opción de comprimir los archivos en .ZIP, así como también la opción de abrir los archivos .ZIP.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 5, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> El tema es que no hay ningún reemplazo real libre para descomprimir RAR, y los que elijan por cuestiones éticas no utilizar software privativo se ven imposibilitados de descomprimir los archivos.


Comparto tu postura con respecto al software privativo versus el software libre (no el que es gratuito); sin embargo, creo que no viene al caso usarla como bandera ya que para mí el lío va por el lado de abrir archivos con extensión rar y que a veces se abren y dentro no encuentro nada. 

Igual creo que deberían pedir, como cortesía, usar archivos con la extensión zip.


Adiosín...!


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 5, 2010)

pero por que no usar .rar


----------



## jreyes (Mar 5, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> pero por que no usar .rar


Está explicado en el primer post. es un sistema "cerrado" y aquellos que usan (mos) sistemas "abiertos" no tenemos la posibilidad de abrirlos correctamente (personalmente tengo líos al usarlo en debian).


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola.

Éste es un tema en el se sugiere usar un programa que todos puedan usar.
No es un imposición de usar tal o cual programa, eso es imposible.
Los que tienen Winrar pueden manejar archivos .ZIP, los que tienen programa que manejan .ZIP, no puede manejar archivos .RAR.

Si tú pones datos en un .RAR, tendrás menos personas que podrán ver de que se trata y ayudar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 5, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Éste es un tema en el se sugiere usar un programa que todos puedan usar.
> No es un imposición de usar tal o cual programa, eso es imposible.
> ...



Eso Eso Eso !


Adiosín...!


----------



## LM380 (Mar 5, 2010)

_*Sugerencia*: evitar publicar cosas en formato privativo_

Me parece bien la sugerencia, ahora el hecho de utilizar el argumento de Softwares gratuitos: _código abierto contra el que no lo es_ me parece que poco tiene que ver.
Ya se ha mencionado que 7-zip puede descomprimir los archivos Rar, igual que otros programas, aunque no sean OpenSource se pueden utilizar legalmente sin costo alguno.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

Che che paren no se burlen de las máquinas que la mía se va a ofender eh  

Para el que quiera *reirse un buen rato* (y compadecerse) ahí les va el informe al día de hoy con el Everest.

Es un archivo *.htm que se abre con el navegador no mas, pero no me lo dejó subir con esa extensión, por eso lo puse dentro de un ZIP. La compu es esta misma que uso ahora. Una Compaq Presario 7477, ya verán las características en el informe de hardware del Everest que adjunto...

Saludos:
Tavo10



elaficionado dijo:


> ...Si tú pones datos en un *.RAR*, *tendrás menos personas que podrán ver de que se trata y ayudar.*



Yo mejor diría -->


Tavo10 dijo:


> Si tu pones datos en un **.RAR,* *tendrás más personas a las que les interesará tener un nuevo software en la compu para abrir los benditos archivos *.RAR que todos usan*"



Saludos.
Tavo10

PD: Creo que hay una versión _free_ del WinRAR. Es el mejor de todos. Desde luego yo tengo la versión bien completita y gratis. No se los pienso pasar por normativas del foro...


----------



## electrodan (Mar 6, 2010)

Bueno, al menos mi ayuda no van a obtener (tampoco es que yo pueda ayudar tanto, per bueh).


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2010)

Esta bien electrodan, no te enojes, era una broma!

Si a mi me da lo mismo adjuntar en *.RAR que en *.ZIP, no cambia absolutamente en nada.

Saludos! 
Tavo10

PD: Lo que si creo que tiene de malo el ZIP es que no comprime los archivos tanto como el *.RAR.
El rar comprime mucho mas y ocupa menos espacio, pero de todos modos estamos hablando de kilobytes. Nada... Saludos...


----------



## electrodan (Mar 6, 2010)

No me enojé, simplemente di a conocer mi no-disposición a ayudar a los que publiquen cosas en *.rar.


----------

